# spray gun still leaving tails



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

little trouble today. It seems like i tried everything and could not get the tails on the end of the spray pattern to go away. I was spraying SW problock oil based in a spraytech piston pump. I cant remember the model it has a manifold filter mounted vertical on it. and too much paint to tell what it is. I tried 315, 414, 517 tips, pressure up all the way and even tried some penotrol and still nothing. any ideas?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Does the tip guard have a gasket for oil paints?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Tired pump and too fine of filters at the pump and gun.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Your handle filter might be clogged put in a new one.


----------



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

tip guard has a gasket for oil, changed the gun filter out all i had was a medium i think 80 mesh. not sure whats on the pump but cleaned it and put it back in. i only use this pump maybe 3 or 4 times a year just for oil base trim. so its been a while since i have fired it up


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The problem is in the gun/ tip. got nothin to do with the pump. Try tightening down on the nut on the back of the gun just a tiny bit, might seat the needle in tighter. You night need a rebuild kit for the gun or a new one if that doesn't work. It's your gun though not the pump.


----------



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks didnt even think about that. i have another gun ill put on there and see if that changes anything


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Use the courses filters you have. Sounds like the gun filter is too fine.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Has nothing to do with the gun. Get a viscosity cup and thin you material.


----------

